# Value Question



## jleiwig (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the two following pens I got from my parents.

The first is a Parker Super 21 in blue, 1965 vintage from what my father remembers.











The second is what is commonly referred to as the Sheaffer school pen, again I'd guess late 50s/early 60s vintage by speaking with my mother.








I've checked a bit and the value varies quite greatly on these, but I haven't seen one over $100 each.  Would it be worth my time to clean them and buff them out and sell them?  Or should I just use them?  

I'm new to fountain pens, so I'm curious as to what others think.


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 29, 2009)

Try it you might like them.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 29, 2009)

Would the Parker loose value if I replaced the sac?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2009)

Justin

I would say the very best place to ask these questions and get some straight shootin answers would be here. 

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?act=idx


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 29, 2009)

Neither pen is really worth very much except to someone who is collecting them . I'm a Parker collector and just bought a "21" for under $20 in like new condition . I don't know much about the sheaffer but school pens were never very expensive when new so I don't think it will have much value now . The Parker is a very nice writing pen , I love mine , just use a quality ink in it , Parker "Quink" is what I use in mine .
Changing the sac shouldn't change the price much on that pen .
Like John said check out the fountain pen network , also check out Richard Binders site http://www.richardspens.com/ he has allot of info on parker pens including the 21's .


----------

